# MF 265 and MF 178 questions



## RH Bim (Jul 5, 2021)

My MF 265 and 178 were obtained second hand and are probably in their 50s. The 265 pto-engaging lever seems independent of the clutch but flips back out as soon as you let it go. I hold it in with a stretchy bungee cord and that works fine but I've always wondered how it was supposed to stay engaged.

More serious, the 178 clutch sticks very often. It seems to know when you're hooking up some sensitive piece of equipment and pushes back like crazy. You sometimes have to cut the engine real quick to avoid disaster. Am I looking at a clutch replacement here? Some days it works just fine.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello RH Bim, welcome to the tractor forum.

The MF 265 was built from 1975 to 1983. It had live PTO (2 stage clutch) standard, with independent PTO (hydraulic actuated clutch pack) optional. Do you know which you have? I think both would have detents to hold control lever position.

Sounds like your MF 178 needs a new clutch. A sticky clutch is dangerous. I've never heard of a clutch that "pushes back". Maybe someone here on the forum has experienced this phenomena.


----------



## RH Bim (Jul 5, 2021)

As far as I know, this 265 was made in Brazil. The steering is completely hydraulic. Depressing the clutch has no effect on the PTO, it seems. The PTO lever pulls back with no resistance whatsoever and springs back out whenever you let go. BTW, the "handbrake" works with your foot. You pull down a little clip which fits into teeth to hold down the foot brake. And the pto always seems ready to turn - so if I want to disconnect the baler from the pto, I have to turn off the tractor. A bit dangerous because my grandson turned the rake a bit (with the pto off) and it continued to turn for a while.

Re: the 178, maybe I didn't describe it too well. Say you're reversing to hook on the baler and the tractor hitch makes contact with the baler. The tractor will start pushing back as soon as it feels resistance. You have to push the throttle right off, press the clutch right down and push on the brakes for all you're worth until you can cut the engine. Reminds me of a donkey I once had.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Re: the 265. if it is an independent PTO, the engagement lever is the handle of a hydraulic valve which applies pressure to a hydraulic clutch pack. Should have a detent to hold position. Sounds like your PTO brake is worn out. 

If it is "live" PTO, it will often grind a bit when you try to engage the PTO. It should have a detent as well to hold position.

Re: the 178. You need to replace the clutch before it catches you off guard, and you get hurt or you damage equipment.


----------



## RH Bim (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks and I agree. My only concern is if I can get parts for the 1966 MF178. I should be making hay and the 178 does the cutting and usually the baling. The 265 does the raking; either does the transporting. The clutch isn't an issue when the 178 is working in the field. Maybe I should get through the haymaking before pulling down the 178 and hoping to source parts from overseas. Thanks again.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Replacement clutches for a 178 are readily available on the internet. Do a search for "replacement clutch Massey Ferguson 178". Call the vendor and discuss your clutch thoroughly, so you get the correct clutch. One major question is if your 178 has "live" PTO or "ground" PTO.


----------

